# Skill Assessment expiration/ extension procedure



## Suru (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi, 

I have already completed my skills assessment procedure for Australia on 28-April-2015.
And now, the skill assessment validity of 2yrs is getting over next month.

I am planning to give my one last shot for PTE before April to score 65 in each module. 

1) Can anyone tel me how many days of skill assessment validity is required to proceed further (just in case i clear my exam on 18-April-2017) ?

2) Is there any procedure to extend the skill assessment?

Thanks,
Suruchi


----------



## nv2013 (Jun 16, 2013)

PTE can sure give a chance to score 65 each rather than IELTS. 
Expired skill assessment can be renewed by filing SRG9 form with Aus $ 80 fee.


----------

